# Compost Heap 666



## Opossum (Jan 4, 2023)

Amyone going to the Compost Heap music fest in Denver July 14th-16th 2023? 

I was told the price is just a suggested donation of $45-75, which is hella doable for me, and theres a lotta bands that play at the fest usually. 

They're still announcin people, but last year's lineup was great and included the likes of like, Mx. Wander, Chatterbox and the Latter Day Satanists, Ceschi, Doom Scroll...

Could def be a good time.


----------



## Ravynstouch6 (Jan 4, 2023)

Oh? 🧐


----------



## camopuddle (Jan 6, 2023)

Compost heap is always a good time! Def go if ya can.


----------



## BrisVatne (Today at 10:57 AM)

Cardboard composts, instantly in a drizzle. An entry level cheapie wood chipper can clear a overgrown, tropical acre. Bike coops. Dvorak.


----------

